# Wawa-Chapleau fishing trip



## Pat57 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello gents, I'm new here and would like to take the kids fishing in this area. Mainly interested in walleye and lake trout, drive in only. Plan on going in mid June and I'm a little concerned about black flies at that time. We've got gear to target lakers when they go deeper in summerif neccesary. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Right now thinking about contacting outfitters on Como Lake, Windemere Lake, Anjigami lake, and a few others.

thx, Pat


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

We went to Como Lake back in 95.
Was there the 1st week of July. Mayfly hatch was going on and nobody was catching any kind of fish. Fished hard all week for 4 small walleye and 2 small pike.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Always went first week of june. Bugs are a problem this time of year so be prepared for the skeeters and especialy the black fly's. We long line trolled with Cleo's, Williams wabblers, Doctor spoons, etc.. Only one year did we need to go deep for fish, Weather can be vastly different.
One year snow the next year 80 degrees and sunburn. Have a great time with the kids they will remember it always. Hope they get to see bear and moose and also wake up in the morning to the haunting call of the loon.


----------



## Pat57 (Feb 5, 2013)

fathom this said:


> Always went first week of june. Bugs are a problem this time of year so be prepared for the skeeters and especialy the black fly's. We long line trolled with Cleo's, Williams wabblers, Doctor spoons, etc.. Only one year did we need to go deep for fish, Weather can be vastly different.
> One year snow the next year 80 degrees and sunburn. Have a great time with the kids they will remember it always. Hope they get to see bear and moose and also wake up in the morning to the haunting call of the loon.


 
Thanks, what lake did you fish?

Pat


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Penelope. Ranger, Rock Island Ten Mile and Lac Sable, Upper Mace, Lower Mace and Round all for lakers splake and specks. Fished others for pike and eye's.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you are worried about black flies, don't go in mid-June. That is my time frame and over the last 10 trips, have never avoided them. If you get out on big water with wind, they won't bother you, but otherwise you will have to deal with them...when in the bush and when back at camp. Generally your time frame is great for fishing, but bad on bugs...unless they get an early heat wave to kill them off. And as said in earlier post...a big mayfly hatch can shut down the bite even on the best water. One year after hiking and portaging back into one of our honey hole lakes, we found the fly carcasses littering the water. Fished half a day with three guys just to scratch out a couple eyes. Normally we can pull limits in an hour or two.

Got a friend that fishes Windermere for eyes and keeps going back, so he must like it. Cousin that guides has worked Anjigami and says that is great as well. Not sure about the lakers. Wife's family has a camp on Manitowik and we do well on walleye there. There is a camp on the lake below...Charbineaus on Whitefish I believe. I would check Kaby. Another cousin guides there and it sounds like the best accommodations and good fishing for both lakers and eyes...not to mentions snakes and smallies.

Deal with the bugs...just bathe in deet. Best fishing I have ever had, in some of the most beautiful settings.


----------



## Pat57 (Feb 5, 2013)

fathom this said:


> Penelope. Ranger, Rock Island Ten Mile and Lac Sable, Upper Mace, Lower Mace and Round all for lakers splake and specks. Fished others for pike and eye's.


fathom, thanks for the list. Do these lakes have public access or do you have to go through and outfitter/lodge to fish these lakes? The Ranger Lake Lodge has apparently been sold and will not be open to the public anymore?

thx, Pat


----------



## Pat57 (Feb 5, 2013)

TK81 said:


> If you are worried about black flies, don't go in mid-June. That is my time frame and over the last 10 trips, have never avoided them. If you get out on big water with wind, they won't bother you, but otherwise you will have to deal with them...when in the bush and when back at camp. Generally your time frame is great for fishing, but bad on bugs...unless they get an early heat wave to kill them off. And as said in earlier post...a big mayfly hatch can shut down the bite even on the best water. One year after hiking and portaging back into one of our honey hole lakes, we found the fly carcasses littering the water. Fished half a day with three guys just to scratch out a couple eyes. Normally we can pull limits in an hour or two.
> 
> Got a friend that fishes Windermere for eyes and keeps going back, so he must like it. Cousin that guides has worked Anjigami and says that is great as well. Not sure about the lakers. Wife's family has a camp on Manitowik and we do well on walleye there. There is a camp on the lake below...Charbineaus on Whitefish I believe. I would check Kaby. Another cousin guides there and it sounds like the best accommodations and good fishing for both lakers and eyes...not to mentions snakes and smallies.
> 
> Deal with the bugs...just bathe in deet. Best fishing I have ever had, in some of the most beautiful settings.


thanks, I'm still researching all of these lakes.

Pat


----------



## green&orange (Aug 13, 2009)

Like others have posted - early to mid June is PEAK black fly season. They will tear your a** up. Seriously. After experiencing it once up there, I will never go in mid June again. I would not ever consider taking my kids up to that area in mid-June, especially their first time, but that is just me. I have found early July to be much, much better for the bugs. You will have the skeeters, but the black devils are pretty much gone. 

The fishing - at least for walleye - is also very good at this time of year (early July). The fish are stacked in certain spots and you can really hammer them. I have no experience trying to catch lakers up there. I would think if you really want lakers go early before the bug hatches start. 

Windermere is a beautiful lake and a lot of people really like Happy Day Lodge. The people that run it are great and they will work with you to get on fish. That said - I didn't find the fishing to be that great for walleyes. We caught fish but almost all were small (12-14"). The smallmouth fishing was fantastic and we caught a bunch of whitefish as well that was a lot of fun. It is a huge lake and it takes some time to get to know it. I am sure there are people that know it well and catch some great fish. I personally didn't care for the "lodge experience" as there are a lot of people around camp (strictly personal preference - I go to Canada to avoid people). But like I said earlier, it is not a reflection of the people that run it. They are really nice and do a good job.

Now we take 12' aluminums and go down remote logging roads and camp on points or island. We find the fishing to be better and almost never see another person while we are there. There are so, so many lakes up there that offer good fishing and it makes it that much sweeter when you do it all yourself, IMO. Go to the Ontario MNR website and use the "Fish Online" tool. It identifies lakes and what is in them. 

Anyway, good luck. It is awesome up there. Have fun with the kids. Can't wait to get up there again this July.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Pat57 said:


> fathom, thanks for the list. Do these lakes have public access or do you have to go through and outfitter/lodge to fish these lakes? The Ranger Lake Lodge has apparently been sold and will not be open to the public anymore?
> 
> thx, Pat


Some of these lakes are accessable from the road but I would recommend a service of some kind. I almost always used a lodge to get us into an outpost cabin on a secluded lake. You will be happy with the solitude. Check out Ten Mile Lake Lodge always had a good time there and could access other lakes for day trips. You can also do self guided canoe trips on the chain of lakes there and see virtually no other people most of the week. Lake trout and splake fishing was always good enough for us. You can't keep many anyways so enough to feed you group is all we wanted.


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

i was recommended this site: www.canadianfishing.com and I plan on taking the trip next june/july. Looks good. Prices are VERY reasonable. Check it out and let me know how it compares to others you have seen in the area


----------



## Pat57 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys, I think we may be going to give Windemere a try up by Chapleau.

Pat


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Have a great time Pat and may your lines be tight!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

I know the owner of kaby kabins on kaby lake. Wonderful people, excellent walleye and pike. Fly in only i believe tho. Ive had such great fishing and stays there i wouldnt even consider anywhere else. Was nothing for our boat to catch hundreds of walleye a day...good whitefish if timing was good

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Tunnel Lake. Stayed at the Outpost. It is drive in.


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

I second the Kaby lake. We have been there 3 times and the fishing was amazing.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

